# Sparking electric panel box



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This video shows my finished sparking electric panel box. I made this using my stripped down popper plate and a Cowlaciuos Vari-pet timer.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like that. That will probably scare the crap out of more grownups, since it looks so real.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Should get more than a few screams with that.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love it. You will definitely get more than a few screams with that. Great sound, too.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the box. You should add in a scare with it on the walls. Have you ever seen the material that has wire sewn through it and it actually shocks you? Put that next to the panel box so they get a small shock after the box lights up and you will have the effect mastered. (sorry can't remember the name of the shock pads.)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

shock mats from fright props

This may have been what we used. Whatever we had, they were effective. You could turn them up and get a half inch spark jump if you wanted. Not sure if these are the same. We never ran our's above the minimum though. No spark jump wanted.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Spiderclimber said:


> I love the box. You should add in a scare with it on the walls. Have you ever seen the material that has wire sewn through it and it actually shocks you? Put that next to the panel box so they get a small shock after the box lights up and you will have the effect mastered. (sorry can't remember the name of the shock pads.)


There is a scare just before this and just after this. I have the box in a dark hallway just after they leave another scare. So the scares go WHAM WHAM WHAM!! It's constant they don't get a break.


----------

